# DEEP DROP REEL OPTIONS?



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

I need some advice from people who’ve used the reels I did a little last week and had a blast but was handcranking and am over that lol. I’m trying to decide which reel to get. I’m looking at the Tanacom 1000 and the Seaborg SB1200mj. I plan to use it for everything from vermillion to big grouper. I’d like it to cover everything I’d want to fish for outside of sword. I know If I ever get into that I’ll need a large reel specifically made for it, and a small loan to buy one! Lol. But is the 1k price difference in the Seaborg worth it? All I can really see is the Seaborg has more bearings and second speed compared to the Tanacom. Whats everyones thoughts? Then there is also the Banax which seem to have beefed components and a large heat sink. But people have stated Due to only having one service location maintenance might be hard on them. Thanks for everyones help i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Banax 1000 if you are strictly snappers and groupers. Maintenance or repairs are very easy through banax. I have called Frigate Sales who I purchased from and he is very responsive. If it is an easy fix he will send you a part, or if it is in depth he turns around usually in a day. Not to mention the parts are stronger in the banax. Even had a person let the line go out too fast and when they retrieved the line was caught around the line feeder. They fixed it no cost even though it was operator error. They also came out with a reel Banax 1500 which is the equivalent to the Seaborg 1200 if you are looking for swords.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

If you are considering a Seaborg you may as well consider the Banax 1500TM. 
That was the direction I ended up going.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

Walton County said:


> If you are considering a Seaborg you may as well consider the Banax 1500TM.
> That was the direction I ended up going.


 Okay thanks. Have you used the Banax 1500tm? What’s your thoughts on it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tanacom 1000 combo fs


Never seen saltwater or a rod holder, loaded with 65lb powerpro. Box included. Matching Diawa DD rod. $850 obo.




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m happy with the reel so far but I have not been able to put it through a solid test yet. 
Retrieving 5lbs of lead and 2000’ of line and it doesn’t get hot.
I have nothing against the Seaborg. It is a good reel. I just like the versatility of the Banax. It’s basically the same money.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I’m happy with the reel so far but I have not been able to put it through a solid test yet.
> Retrieving 5lbs of lead and 2000’ of line and it doesn’t get hot.
> I have nothing against the Seaborg. It is a good reel. I just like the versatility of the Banax. It’s basically the same money.


 Yeah that makes perfect sense In regards of versatility. What’s did you spool yours with?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I went with 65lb braid since my main intention was for swords.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i started out deepdropping with a fish winch 1.0, a penn senator 114H, a 6/0 rod and 80lb braid. keith (ocean master) reworked the senator many years ago. about 2 years ago i upgraded to the 2.0 fish winch and it performs just like the tanacom 1000, side by side comparison pulling up fish with a 4-6lb weight. if you want to get into deepdropping and dom't want to cash out then go with this setup. i've used it a lot over the years.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw, the 60lb golden (lol) in my avatar was pulled in with the setup i just explained.
jack


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

jack2 said:


> btw, the 60lb golden (lol) in my avatar was pulled in with the setup i just explained.
> jack


Awesome thanks


----------

